# Chemical pregnancy?



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I think that I just had a chemical pregnancy or a very early miscarriage. DH and I aren't trying to conceive but we had a little "oops" this month as I ovulated very early and am usually like clockwork. For the past 10 days I knew something was up -- tingly breasts, twinges in my uterus and some very light spotting about 5 dpo that stopped after a day or two. I had all of these symptoms with my two other pregnancies (both went on to produce healthy babes, thank goodness). So, when I was officially three days late I finally took a test and got a very faint +. But then a couple of hours later I started cramping and bleeding pretty heavily... AF is now here in full force. So, does this mean I definitely was PG and now am not? Do I need to see a dr. for a miscarriage this early, if that's in fact what it was?

I'm a little shell-shocked about all of this. We hadn't planned to have any more babies, but after thinking for the past couple of weeks that I may have another one on the way, I'm feeling a little sad about this. I've been freaking out over how DH would take the news that I was pregnant since he's more definite about being done with babies than I am. But now I am most definitely feeling a tad disappointed, but (and I hate to even say this) a tiny bit relieved at the same time. But more sad....


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds similar to my chemical as well. i never got a confirmed test but thats cause i made myself wait so i wouldn't go crazy.







but i had all my pg symptoms and then had spotting and just weird stuff going on. ended up bleeding lightly for over 2 WEEKS with af. i KNEW then that i had a "miscarrage" b/c it was forever! i didn't see a doc or anything like that since there is not much to pass at all. i had a small blood clot smaller than a penny that i now think was the split ovum. i also had clots on my NEXT af as well which i thought was odd.

i felt sad for a while b/c we are going to be TTC so another oops for us wasn't a big deal but it passed after all my weirdness and af stopped and my next ovulation started easily. sorry about your loss though!


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It sounds a lot like what I just went through!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I had a blighted ovum pregnancy too. That is the real medical term for "chemical pregnancy". I got the faint positive and a week later before my doc confirmed my pregnancy I started bleeding. I went right in, and they did a HcG count and my count was 45. So I _was_ pregnant. Took another test 2 days later and my count was 15. I had definitely lost the pregnancy and an u/s saw nothing.

A blighed ovum means you were indeed pregnant. Your egg was fertilized, but for unknown reasons, when it attatched to the wall of your uterus, a fetus didn't develop. Some woman can carry a blighted ovum for many many weeks. I know a mom on here that carried a blighted ovum for 20 weeks and never knew because she didn't have an u/s. You still feel sick, your uterus even grows and you "show", and your HcG count also continues to grow. Some woman lose the blighted ovum earlier like you and I did. And some woman lose the blighted ovum before af is even late and never even know it happened.

Hugs momma. It's hard. And don't deny any of your feelings, no matter how contradicted they are. They are yours.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for your response. That's really helpful information. I had heard of a blighted ovum but didn't really know exactly what it was. I can't imagine how horrible it would be to find out you had a blighted ovum at 20 weeks. I'm really glad that if this had to happen, it happened at five weeks instead of 20.

Thank you again!


----------

